# ECM8000 wholesale deal



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

A dealer let me in on a wholesale purchase of ECM8000's, so I'm selling about a dozen calibrated ECM8000 at a steep discount. I'm going to get HTS readers a 24-hour head start - you can go to my site and order the Basic+ model for $70 and the Premium+ model for $80. 

After 24 hours, I'll put the deal on the main ECM8000 sale page and the price will go up by $5.

I should receive these mics on the last week of Feb, and should get them shipped out by the first week of March. 

(mods, should I be putting these posts here or on the Specials and Group Buys forum?)


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with putting in group buys etc, but I especially like having it here... so this may be one time when cross-posting isn't so bad...
Then again, I don't run the place, I just work here...


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, is this still available? I went to your website and it shows $100 for the premium plus.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

PoorSignal said:


> Hi, is this still available? I went to your website and it shows $100 for the premium plus.


Sorry, the deal is over.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

OK thanks! I still want to order a premium + at the website price, is it instock right now?


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

PoorSignal said:


> OK thanks! I still want to order a premium + at the website price, is it instock right now?


I'm still running behind, mics generally ship 2 (occationally 3) business days after ordering.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, I placed an order for the premium+, please take your time to calibrate my Mic


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

I got the order, it should ship on Saturday.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

FYI, the mics arrived today (Thursday) and they'll start trickling out on Friday. I should have them all out by Tuesday (latest).


----------

